# Officer Down: Chief Deputy Tommy Martin - [Douglas County, Illinois]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/18/2007
*Ill. deputy succumbs to gunshot wounds*

*Officer Down: Chief Deputy Tommy Martin *- [Douglas County, Illinois]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: *NA

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Chief Deputy Martin had served with the Douglas County Sheriff's Department for 29 years..

*Incident Details:* Chief Deputy Martin succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained one month earlier while investigating a home invasion robbery.

He was conducting a canvass for two suspects who had just committed a home invasion robbery and murder in Camargo. The suspects fled the victim's home in his pickup truck and the van of a second victim who interrupted the robbery.

Deputy Martin spotted the two suspect vehicles, but before he could exit his patrol car one of the men approached him and opened fire, hitting him in the face and chest.

The suspects then fled, leading police on a chase at up to 100 mph, firing at officers as they headed south on I-57. The suspects exited the interstate at Arcola, heading west on Illinois 133. They crashed their vehicle as they crossed the railroad tracks just east of U.S. 45.

Officers immediately apprehended one suspect who was still in the van. The second suspect fled on foot and ran into the nearby bank, where he demanded cash from the bank employees and took some of them hostage. He later surrendered after a seven hour standoff.

Deputy Martin was taken to Carle Foundation Hospital where he died one month later from his wounds.

*End of Watch:*Tuesday, July 17, 2007


----------

